# Adding 110v Outlet off of 220v Oven Outlet?



## savatreatabvr (Jan 24, 2014)

I ran into a problem remodeling my kitchen! I know I'm not the first and I definitely won't be the last but I didn't install an outlet for my microwave. I want to install the new microwave outlet about 6' above the 220v outlet so I'm wondering since the 220v outlet is actually two 110v lines can I tap into one side of the 220v outlet? Like I said it's just a wild guess and I'll probably tap into a close by 110v outlet anyways so don't crucify me for asking a stupid question! It is just a thought.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry ... you cannot do this.  You need a dedicated circuit for the microwave.  Is it physically possible?  Maybe ... Does it violate code and good practices?  Yes.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 25, 2014)

savatreatabvr said:


> Like I said it's just a wild guess and I'll probably tap into a close by 110v outlet anyways so don't crucify me for asking a stupid question! It is just a thought.


You cannot, and should not, do this either. 
An over the range micro requires a dedicated circuit, typically 20A.
Don't skimp on this.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Jan 25, 2014)

speedy petey said:


> You cannot, and should not, do this either.
> An over the range micro requires a dedicated circuit, typically 20A.
> Don't skimp on this.



So tapping into a close by kitchen outlet won't work? Or will it just blow the breaker if something else is plugged in to that circuit?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 25, 2014)

savatreatabvr said:


> So tapping into a close by kitchen outlet won't work? Or will it just blow the breaker if something else is plugged in to that circuit?


It is against code and is a very bad idea.


----------

